# Zertifizierung von Oracle, ehemals SCJP



## Jay1980 (12. Mrz 2012)

Servus,

ich dachte es wäre gut, wenn ich ein Zertifikat mache, dass mir Java-Kenntnisse bescheinigt. Habe jetzt hier ein Buch rumliegen SCJP Study Guide. Ich lese allerdings, dass Oracle die Prüfung wohl leicht geändert hat - der Testdurchführer wurde gewechselt und auch die Dauer hat sich geändert von 180 auf 150 Minuten. Ebenso scheint es jetzt bereits eine Prüfung für Java 7 zu geben, mein Buch bezieht sich aber auf Java 6. Was nun?

Fragen die ich mir stelle:
Inwieweit ist das Zertifikat sinnig?
Sollte ich das Java6 oder Java7 Zertifikat anstreben?
Sollte ich schauen, ob ich noch das alte SCJP machen kann?
Wo sollte ich das Zertifikat machen, es kommt eigentlich der gesamte süddeutsche Raum in Frage und im Buch wird erwähnt dass die Testzentren teils sehr unterschiedlich ausgestattet sind?

Danke vorab für einige Anmerkungen.


----------



## tuttle64 (12. Mrz 2012)

Ich bin in der gleichen Situation wie Du und mir wurde empfohlen die Zertifizierung mit Java 6 zu machen und später den Sun Certified Java Programmer nachzuholen. Mit dem SCJP Zertifikat bringt man mehr als gute Voraussetzung für den Java Associate mit. Klar, ist auch eine Frage des Geldes. Viele Infos zum Thema findest Du auch unter JavaRanch - A Friendly Place for Java Greenhorns


----------



## Jay1980 (12. Mrz 2012)

Hm, ich denke du schmeisst da etwas durcheinander. Sun Certified Java Programmer ist das alte Zertifikat, das dann direkt weiter ermöglicht, etwa die Web Components, siehe Liste der IT-Zertifikate ? Wikipedia .
Der Associate ist ja unterhalb des SCJP angesiedelt. So habe ich die Sache zumindest interpretiert.


----------



## Madlip (14. Mrz 2012)

mich würde auch mal interessieren wo man die Prüfung machen kann, hab das gleiche Buch hier ...

hab im i-net mal geschaut aber meistens werden die Prüfungen mit vorab schulungen angeboten und nunja ich hab keine Lust für eine Schulung gut 2k zu bezahlen wenn ich das durch das Buch eigentlich alles selber lernen könnte ...


----------



## bygones (14. Mrz 2012)

ueber den Sinn wurde hier schon oefters diskutiert.

Ich bin der Meinung jegliche Projekerfahrung ist tausend mal mehr wert als der Schein. Aber natuerlich mag der schein der Zugang zu Projekterfahrungen sein. 

Dennoch wuerde ich Bewerbern eher empfehlen sich an einem OpenSource Projekt zu beteiligen und dort Erfahrungen zu sammeln.

Die Kosten die durch den Schein entstehen sehe ich nicht als sinnig untergebracht.

aber wie gesagt, es mag Situationen geben in denen es sinnvoll ist.


----------

